# Force feeding



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well worrying over my JCP refuals of food I tried force feeding her a small pinky. I was feeling pretty proud that I managed to get it in her mouth but it turned out it did not go in right so I had to re open her mouth to take it out. Need less to say I was lucky that none of her teeth were broken in this endeavor and she handled it surprisingly well. I have learned though I am not going to try again. I am letting her calm down and every now in then I will give her a little scritch(slang for a method of petting birds) to reinforce the idea that handling can be a positive experience. She seems to take these overature very well. Anyway....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

*NEVER* force feed a snake.* NEVER*.

"scritchin" is not going to do anything....handling is handling, and the animal will tolerate it if it is an everyday occurance.....again species specific info here....this does not apply blanketly to snakes, as many species do not tolerate the handling. Your snake is never going to "know" who you are, or like being "scritched" as it's brain does not function in a manner like that of birds or mammals...

Did I mention *NEVER* force feed a snake........correct your conditions, temps, etc..and the snake will feed...by attempting to feed an animal that is not feeding due to environmental issues you have stressed it an inordinate amount that may result in refusal of food even when environmental cues are balanced and corrected. *NEVER* force feed a snake.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> NEVER force feed a snake. NEVER.
> 
> "scritchin" is not going to do anything....handling is handling, and the animal will tolerate it if it is an everyday occurance.....again species specific info here....this does not apply blanketly to snakes, as many species do not tolerate the handling. Your snake is never going to "know" who you are, or like being "scritched" as it's brain does not function in a manner like that of birds or mammals...
> 
> Did I mention NEVER force feed a snake........correct your conditions, temps, etc..and the snake will feed...by attempting to feed an animal that is not feeding due to environmental issues you have stressed it an inordinate amount that may result in refusal of food even when environmental cues are balanced and corrected. NEVER force feed a snake.


i learned this the hard way years ago with an iguana thats still died when i force fed it and im sure i made its last meal a living hell


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I only had force feeding work one time (out of more times than I care to recall), I also advice against it.


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

you gona get bit


----------

